# Anyone up for a New Years Eve Trad Shoot and Bonfire?



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2009)

I do not celebrate New Years like I did many years ago opting instead just to stay at home or relax with friends. I know of several who do pretty much the same. Seeing that we will be having some nice weather for it I decided this morning I would invite anyone who cares to join me for a little traditional bow shooting fun and bonfire at my place this evening. I will have some snacks and plenty of targets. Might even throw something on the grill too.

Y'all come if you like and lets have some fun.

Let me know here in this thread if you can make it. Also, spouses and significant others are most certainly welcomed.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 31, 2009)

Andrea and I would love to come, but way to far to drive. You just need to move farther down South, and bring Jeff with you. LOL


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 31, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Andrea and I would love to come, but way to far to drive. You just need to move farther down South, and bring Jeff with you. LOL



You don't love me anymore?


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

Al,  We don't have any plans as of yet, I'll try and make it over for a bit.
What time you gonna get started?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 31, 2009)

Lemme ask Nathan..we aint got no plans as of now


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 31, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You don't love me anymore?



John, it aint that I dont love you. I just dont think that you would need to live that close to my wife. LOL


----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Al,  We don't have any plans as of yet, I'll try and make it over for a bit.
> What time you gonna get started?



It gets started whenever the first one shows up with a bow or the desire to shoot one. I expect most will be working so any and all just come when you can or want to. I will probably get the fire going about 2 o'clock so it will be a good hot one by the time most folks show up.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> John, it aint that I dont love you. I just dont think that you would need to live that close to my wife. LOL



Andrea can takem   No sweat 

Courtney beats him with a rolled up newspaper!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 31, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> John, it aint that I dont love you. I just dont think that you would need to live that close to my wife. LOL




You got nothin to worry about, she loves you.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 31, 2009)

We'll try to stop by.    Paul would like to see everyone.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

Al33 said:


> It gets started whenever the first one shows up with a bow or the desire to shoot one. I expect most will be working so any and all just come when you can or want to. I will probably get the fire going about 2 o'clock so it will be a good hot one by the time most folks show up.



OOps! I did not even notice this was for trad. shooters
Maybe I'll whittle me one up.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2009)

I should be able to stop by after lunch for a little while


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 31, 2009)

We wont be gettin there till after 5...will anyone still be there by then?


----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> OOps! I did not even notice this was for trad. shooters
> Maybe I'll whittle me one up.



Not exclusively, just come on and bring what you like to shoot. Heck, you don't even have to shoot but after watching you shoot the longbow here a few weeks back you sure ain't gonna be shamed by anyone. I'll have a bow or two for you to try if you want to.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

Got a few errands to run, but looks like I'll make it by for a while.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> We wont be gettin there till after 5...will anyone still be there by then?



I would hope so.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 31, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I would hope so.



Ok  Cuz we gotta keep an important appt at the courthouse  

Just talked to Na. We WILL be there


----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok  Cuz we gotta keep an important appt at the courthouse
> 
> Just talked to Na. We WILL be there



Looks like congratulations are in order and we now have more to celebrate than just New Years Eve.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 31, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Got a few errands to run, but looks like I'll make it by for a while.



The same longbow you were shooting last time is in Al's barn. (Back, on the left, with 4 carbons). You are welcome to fling away with it.



I hope you guys have fun. Always a fun time at Al's.

Happy New Year all!
I am headed to Crossville, TN to try and kill some foam.
Ought to be fine weather. 

Congratulations Snowy and Nathan!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Jeff 

Enjoy TN!!! Have a great New Years  Safe Travels


----------



## ky_longbow (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds like a fine time, but by the time i got there, the festivities would be over with .................................LOL
hope you all have a great time........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2009)

I would love to come Al but i can't  leave the wife home alone with the youngens.  Thanks for the invite...


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't want to be out after dark due to all the drunkards on the roads, but I may be able to swing by in just a bit.  Have to talk to the wifey.


----------



## Artmom (Dec 31, 2009)

You N GA folks have all the fun..no fair! Hey, Al!!!!

I'll be safe because I am doing a big NOTHING tonight - but ya'll have fun and be extra careful! We want all of you back safe and sound in 2010!


----------



## fountain (Dec 31, 2009)

if you were closer i would already be there!!  since you're not, i already shot my longbow for the afternoon and plan my bonfire indulgence cometh soon!!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 31, 2009)

Missed the last shindig and gonna have to miss this'n too, but I wish I felt good enough to come.  Gettin' over the flu,  I would not be so welcome I bet!  HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of you....Be safe in travel!  Bill


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Al, You are the best!!

Jeff, Thanks for the use of the bow, I seem to be getting better, Well maybe not
Hope Ya'll have a good time.

Sarah Lou Hoo, Our loss!! Happy New Year!!!

Mark, Good seeing you bud and thanks for the number.

... and to all the rest of you, It was a blast as usual. Happy New Year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2010)

Had a great time last night Al. I wish I could have gotten the gang moving faster so we could have been there sooner, but we had fun none the less. Thanks for you hospitality.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a few pics, not the greatest, but they are the only ones I can post here and still retain my membership.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like ya'll had fun I dreamed I was therestarting about 9;30 what did i miss


----------



## dutchman (Jan 1, 2010)

I know I shouldn't ask, but why are the knees of John's pants wet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2010)

dutchman said:


> I know I shouldn't ask, but why are the knees of John's pants wet?


 He got beat up by a five year old kid in an army outfit.........and then got told......that was the best part.... Although the five year old did have to suffer a time out after uttering those truthful words...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2010)

schleylures said:


> Looks like ya'll had fun I dreamed I was therestarting about 9;30 what did i miss


 
Well, everytime Al stirred the fire it snowed real good, John had the worse case of dandruff I've ever seen, Al came up with a huge clump of Mistletoe (the pics of the aftermath CANNOT make it to the open forum) Zander wasn't in pics because he was constantly in stealth mode, executing sneak attacks on John and talking about his lineage, not really sure what snowy was saying in that pic that looks like she is about to get punched, but it must have been extremely inflammatory to make a Mod that mad..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 1, 2010)

Al, Thank You for having this lil get together!!! We had an absolute terrific time! (even though everyone seemed to leave when we got there  ) It was so good to see you again, and it sure made our wedding night a memorable one!!! Thanks for your hospitality, and thank you for your friendship


----------



## Al33 (Jan 1, 2010)

WHAT????????? No pic's of the trad shoot???? I never had time to get my camera out but I know there were a lot of arrows flung. 

I had a wonderful time and want all that were not here to know  that it did not get as bad as some have alluded to. Good clean fun and nothing for anyone to be embarrassed about. 

I know this was a last minute thing but thankful so many came. Let's see if I can do this without leaving anyone out. Ta-ton-ka Chips, threeleggedpigmy, DRB1313, Snow Hunter, Wandering Cowboy, rapid fire, Sparky1 with Marie and Colin, OutFishHim & Zander, and my neighbor and traditional archery shooter Young were here. Nicole and Nathan stayed to ring in the New Year with me by the fire and we had a great time.

May as well go ahead and put the 4th of July on your calendar for another trad archery shoot and celebration.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 1, 2010)

I can here the suein' lawyer now: "we don't know what the long term effects will be on John's ability to cope with daily life, as the result of being bullied by a five year old. Therefore, we ask for punitive damages in the amount of..."


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 1, 2010)

I enjoyed it as always.  Thanks for having us Al.

Oops, logged in as pop.  Mark


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 2, 2010)

Al, looks like everyone had a blast....and we weren't missed at all!!!!! If my shoot hadn't been happening the next day, we'd have been there with ya'll for sure.  The shoot in Crossville went great!!!!! Can't wait for Sunday and NGT next!!!!!
Nic and Nathan, WOW!!!! great ending to your year for sure!!!! Congratulations!!!!!
As for John's knees.........I just figured he was begging as usual!!!!!


----------

